# lemon detox diet..



## St Allie (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm starting this today..doing the ten day detox, no wine or cider allowed!

wish me luck!

hehehe

Allie


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2009)

Must be a late Aprils fool joke......


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck with it, but,,,,
I think it would be easier to do ten days of drinking so heavily you can't get out of bed to eat. Now if I could just get my wife to agree to go on it with me.


----------



## St Allie (Sep 7, 2009)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Good luck with it, but,,,,
> I think it would be easier to do ten days of drinking so heavily you can't get out of bed to eat. Now if I could just get my wife to agree to go on it with me.



hehehhe.. so far the chicken in the fridge is calling me.. but I'm resisting..


I'm too old to survive a 10 day drinking binge!


----------



## smurfe (Sep 7, 2009)

I have thought in the past of doing a detox as well but never could find the time where I could spend 2 straight weeks sitting on the toilet or at least being really close to one 24/7


----------



## St Allie (Sep 7, 2009)

smurfe said:


> I have thought in the past of doing a detox as well but never could find the time where I could spend 2 straight weeks sitting on the toilet or at least being really close to one 24/7



heheheh Steve,

having never done a detox before..I think the worst of it is drinking the litre of salty water for breakfast... yuck.. supposed to feel energetic and fabulous by day 4.. we shall see!

Allie


----------



## Malkore (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a moderator on a fitness and nutrition forum.

Just so you know, a 'lemon detox diet' is nothing more than fasting. Its not healthy, doesn't actually detox, and any weight lost will be water weight and lean muscle mass, not fat.

See, muscle mass, beyond what you need to move, isn't an advantage to survival. So the body breaks down the muscle to create glycogen, while producing ketones, and will do everythign it can to preserve fat, since that's long term energy.

only when you waste down muscle to an extreme amount will the body start burning fat...by then you're starved, sick, weak, and in a bad mood.


----------



## St Allie (Sep 8, 2009)

Thankyou Malkore, I had a good read up on it before deciding to go ahead.. 

I'm not doing the full fast.. having a meal in the midday and fasting overnight.. I'm fit and at a good weight for height already so doing it for the cleansing aspect of it. Taking all processed foods out of my diet.. including alcohol.



Allie


----------



## marion80 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am currently considering to start with a lemon detox diet. I hope that this diet will help my body to get rid of all the toxins. Besides this I hope that I will lose some weight. I will try to do physical exercises daily. 

A good friend of mine started a lemon detox some time ago and when she have finished it she told me that she feels a lot better then before. I hope that this specific diet will have the same effect on me.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 9, 2009)

I am entering a six month cold a$$ arctic winter!!lol

Detox is something I will consider in M
ay!!

but, good luck to you all the same.


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 9, 2009)

So, WHEN you cheat on this one, do it with hard lemonade. Cool!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought DETOX was one of those dirty words the board automatically bleeped out. If you want to just clean out toxic stuff Bentonite works great. Macao patriots use it to clean out extra Tannins from their systems because they eat so much fruit it reached poisonous levels. OK I think I used enough wine terms in this post


----------



## St Allie (Nov 9, 2009)

hehehhe

well I aimed for 10 days on the detox and barely managed 4 and a half..

I felt better.. but missed my food..

I'll never be anorexic..

Allie


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 11, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I thought DETOX was one of those dirty words the board automatically bleeped out. If you want to just clean out toxic stuff Bentonite works great. Macao patriots use it to clean out extra Tannins from their systems because they eat so much fruit it reached poisonous levels. OK I think I used enough wine terms in this post



Yuck! That bentonite stuff smells horrible when I make my slurry in the blender. I can't imagine ingesting it on purpose...but I get your point.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here another point. when we use Bentenite it removes Tannins from the wine. Do all the clarifying agent do that


----------



## Gilberto (Mar 9, 2010)

Everyone have to detox their body once in a while. This will help to remove the harmful toxins that have come from the environment and the food that we eat from the body. A normal detox diet last about 7 to 8 days and after the detox you will feel more rejuvenated and lively.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2011)

I am fortunate in that I have already attained my "ideal weight" according to published weight charts. I am now woking diligently on maintaining this weight and working on attaining my "ideal height" which would be somewhere around 6 feet 8 inches. I only have about a foot to go!


----------

